# 2710HG-G access control



## Mozus (Jun 20, 2009)

We have the Bell Internet 2-Wire 2701HG-G router/modem and:
2 computers linked by ethernet cable
1 Xbox360 also on ethernet cable
1 computer linked via wifi

Everything works fine but we want to restrict the access times for one of the computer and the xbox360, not manually. Right now, we use a parental control software on the kid's pc (LUPC) and we unplug the xbox360's cable. Otherwise our son will play all day (and night long).

IS there any command line that we can use to disconnect his IPs ???
Bell Internet doesn't provide support for this topic and i'm sure i can do better than manually disconnect and reconnect these access each day.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you may have to replace the router, but many routers have control by MAC address of allowed connection times, which is what you're looking for here.


----------

